# How many cleaning products are necessary



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't buy or make a lot of different cleaning products, just have a few basics that seem to work for me. I make homemade soap for laundry and bathing. In total I buy *washing soda and borax * (for laundry as well as scrubbing dirty stuff) *vinegar, baking soda*, Dollar General brand *Windex* (which I use to clean my laminate floors, stovetop, and occasionally windows)and *bleach* (laundry, toilet, vinyl siding, deck wash, countertops). I do buy one product because it works so well, and that is *Dow Scrubbing Bubbles*. I might buy two cans a year as it works so well and a can goes a long way. I don't buy a gallon each of ammonia, vinegar, detergent, etc and then mix a different cleaner for each cleaning chore because it's just too expensive. I love the orange oils but they're too expensive for me to justify buying just for their cleaning action when regular soaps or Windex works just as well. My cleaning needs are probably different than a lot of people's, but I do believe in a clean and sanitary household. I find I can get by with just these few common items, and the vinegar and baking soda can be used for cooking and bathing too.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't use Windex. I use mostly Simply Green. Buy a gallon for about $4 (I think!) and it will last and last and last. It is concentrated so get a few $1 empty spray bottles and read the directions. Use in whatever concentration works for you. I'd suggest it highly!!! Get it at lumber yards and hardware stores in gallon jugs. Very environmentally safe.

pat


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll have to try the Simply Green.

The main reason I use the cheap brand windex is that it cleans these Pergo floors without leaving big nasty looking smears. I've tried swiffer fluid, plain old detergent, Mr. Clean, and something else, and finally used the windex and it cleans and does not leave any smears or residue or streaks at all. Everything else would leave smears and residue you could feel on the bottoms of your feet, it was gross.


----------

